# Supergo Access Comp SL



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I just picked up this full XT group. It came with a free Supergo frame!

Seriously, I know this is not exciting in the least, but I was happy to pick up a full XT gruppo for $25. RM 20 rims, old Turbo saddle, and I was surprised to see a 
Columbus tubing sticker on the frame. I wouldn't mind coming across more of these, as they are good parts bikes.

Anybody buy one of these new back in the day just for the parts?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I didn't do it then but I would sure do it now and donate the frame to the bike kitchen.


----------



## skoda (Sep 27, 2010)

Greetings djmuff;
I bought this one in 1988 after reading a test in MBA. I was pleasantly surprised at the 
Quality: Tange Prestige fully lugged w/fillet seattube/toptube, and Prestige unicrown fork.
I've put MANY miles on it over the years, initially cross country and later as a commuter in Germany, now it's back to cross country and local trails. Believe me nothing compares to the great feeling of a guality steel frame: Resilient, responsive, lively and with proper care will last forever I'm still in love with it and ride it often.
Regards


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like you got a nice Falsa stem too.


----------

